# Garnet Tone Stack Question



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Is it true that Garnet amps used Baxandall tone stacks, similar to what old school hi fi stereo amps used? 

If that is true, that explains a lot to me.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

On lots of the older amps.

In the notes in his book he mentions Heathkit, Bogen, Guild and Magnatone.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

you can see variations on it in some ampegs, and oranges as well. theres a bit of a learning curve switching from a traditional fender/marshall tone stack but it can be interesting to play with. they also dont load down the signal as much so they can be useful when you need some extra gain. if you have an amp that has a tone stack lift and gives you a big increase in gain that might be an interesting place to try a bax stack.


----------

